# Battery Cables



## Partsjockey (Jul 5, 2015)

Good day everybody. I need to rewire positive and negative battery cables in a 1970 GTO base model (400), would anyone have a clear picture or diagram to see where to route cables and what hold them in place? Thanks in advance for helping.:banghead:


----------



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

Hopefully this may help? Maybe someone has the shop manual which may have a better diagram and part list.


----------



## Partsjockey (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks that did help some. Where did you get the picture from? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

From the GTO restoration guide. By Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts. I'd tell you to rent it from the library like I did but after thumbing through it multiple times I finally just spent the money on it.


----------



## Partsjockey (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tip


----------

